# Heatpump + gas boiler setup



## romanprilutsky (24 d ago)

To make the long story short I will ask my question first and will be happy to answer any questions if need, as I am trying to simplify things here 

In my configuration Cool is provided by a heat pump and Heat by a gas boiler. For simplicity, let's assume that the pump is not used for heating - only for cooling. For whatever reason (I can explain later), we do not have O/B wire from the thermostat to control the reverse valve on the pump. The pump requires O/B to be energized to switch to "cool mode". For some other reason, I do not want to hardwire the O/B wire on the pump directly to the transformer.

So the question is: Would it be damaging to the pump’s compressor or reverse valve if I short Y and O/B wires?
This way the call for cool will switch the pump to the cool mode and start the compressor at the same time. Once the cool request is satisfied, the compressor will shutdown and the reverse valve will switch to the default (HEAT) position. Is there any problem with this?
Thanks for your help!


----------

